# LG- Lamas?



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

I have been thinking about getting a LGD soon so.... Any suggestions?? onder:


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: LGD*

what do ya'll think of this big girl??? 
http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/? ... %26back%3D


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: LGD*

Contact my friend Darryl, she is placing 2 adult, fully trained goat and poultry guardians. She is 4 or 5 LGD's and they are downsizing and moving on to a 1 acre property so she doesn't need as many LGD's. She is in CA. [email protected] . I can give you her phone number if you P.M me.


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: LGD*

hmm i think the debate is between a gp or an australian shepard which one do ya'll suggest?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: LGD*

Aussie is not an LGD.... it is used to work the livestock but can never be left unattended with them. A Pyr is a guardian, it is there to protect the livestock. So which breed you choose will depend on your needs for the dog.


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: LGD*

it isn't???? well i was told itwas haha but yall know best i guess then a gp is the way to go what do you think of the one i posted????


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: LGD*

As Jess said a Aussie is not a LGD. A Aussie would run the goats herding them and nipping at their heals and stressing them out. They are only good with goats under close supervision with a experienced hand if they are trained properly. 
A LGD is no light undertaking. If you are thinking of getting a pup as I could assume from the ad be ready for lots of training time. Also be aware that they can not be left unattended with livestock until close to 2 years old. I got 2 pups and am raising them and love them but it does require LOTS of time. 
The adult trained LGD Jess is talking about is a rare opportunity. To get a true well trained LGS void of bad habits is great and I would jump on that if I were you.


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: LG- Lamas??*

Ok (kill me for this) but we can't seem to find any trained lgds within our area to buy. Myfainters thank you for the wonderful suggestion but we have decided on something. My husband and i agree that a dog is going to be a little more expensive than we thought, so what are some other animals my friend says that Lama's are good??? Or Donkeys? How about Alpaca's but dogs are certainly out of the question now.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How serious of a threat are predators to your goats? Really any livestock guardian is going to be expensive. If you go with a donkey or llama you're going to have to do a lot of searching for the right one(s). Things to consider with them are hoof trimmings, vaccinations, dewormings, shearing (llamas), and extra shelter possibly. Donkeys also need at least basic grooming now and then as well as regular hoof trimmings and vaccinations. There are some pretty good llama threads started. Use the "search" button. 

Research research research before you buy. :thumb:


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

well i know that they are expensive in the care too but... My friend has a Lama that she would be willing to give to me free AND it has been living with the goats since it was born so shelter check ( the goats have pretty high shelters with enough space leftover for a lama. And they also have access to the barn). Also i have been told that lama's can eat what goats eat and can get pretty much the same medication. So I want now to confirm all of this true my husband and i know how to do hooves and all. Also who minds grooming their animals??? :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I think that teeth also need to be done but not sure since I have never owned one.


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

oh they do! But its like, every two years like horses soo no problem!! :hi5:


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

OK so.... Me and my friend talked last night and she still would be willing to give me the lama. i am doing all this posting on a Kindle i have no computer... soo sorry no pics. :sigh: Well anyways I can still give you the info right  

Name: Selene
Age: 2 1/2
Color: Black
Selene has been raised with goats all her life. She has been trained as a LG to protect against coyotes and foxes. Her mom died while giving birth so Selene is a bottle-baby so she is VERY friendly to humans.In her life so far of 2 1/2 years she has saved her goats from 3 coyotes and a stray dog.


----------



## Chase it' Farms (Jul 26, 2011)

She comes home today!!!!!!!!!!! Selene is a nice girl (for a llama) :wink: My friend is bringing her over at 6:00 and what is the best way to travel?? Can they be in a regular trailer? Selene is full grown so would she be too tall for a regular one (like for horses?? :greengrin: ). Now...... Do lamas have to be quarintined just like goats?? Or could she just be put in with the goats immediatley?? And if she does have to go into quarintine, when she is out what would be the best way to introduce her to the goats
I'm sorry for all the questions :type: but I want everything to be perfect :shades:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cool...congrats....I hope she works out! :thumb:

Depends on the horse trailer. Mine is plenty big enough for llamas, but there are some trailers that would be to short. A horse trailer would be the best way for her to travel. If she is coming from a CAE/CL/Johne's free herd then I would just put her in with your goats and see how she does. But keep a close eye on her for at least a few days to make sure she is doing well with the goats. If she's coming from a positive herd I would not get her. If she's coming from an untested herd then you'll just have to take your chances I guess. 

If you wanted to be safe, it might be a good idea to put up some panels in the corner of the goats pen so she can get used to them, but when I first got my llamas I put them in the pen immediately and we had zero issues. So that would be your decision. Maybe just see how she's acting when she gets to your house and decide if you want to keep her seperate for awhile or not. :thumb:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

regarding the teeth ... not sure if llamas are the same as alpacas, but alpacas need them done once a year and generally the shearer does the teeth at the same time they are shorn


----------

